# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Weather in April for Beijing and Guilin

## letstep

Any advice on what the weather will be like in Beijing and Guilin in the later half of April will be appreciated. I think Beijing may be good with spring weather but is Guilin going to be wet and cool.

----------


## sankalppatil732

The weather continues to warm up in April, and there are heavy rains of the monsoon season that stretches until the end of August. It is the fourth rainiest month of the year, but the rain raises the Li River and creates some beautiful green scenery for a Li River cruise.The average daily low and high temperatures are respectively 16 °C (60 °F) and 23°C (73 °F). There is about 250 mm (10 inches) of total rainfall each April, and it rains about 20 days of the month.

----------


## davidsmith36

Guidance on what the climate will resemble in Beijing and Guilin in the later 50% of April will be valued. I think Beijing might be great with spring climate however is Guilin going to be wet and cool. 
The climate keeps on warming up in April, and there are substantial downpours of the storm season that extends until the end of August. It is the fourth rainiest month of the year, however the rain raises the Li River and makes some lovely green view for a Li River cruise.The normal day by day low and high temperatures are separately 16 °C (60 °F) and 23°C (73 °F). There is around 250 mm (10 inches) of aggregate precipitation every April, and it rains around 20 days of the month.

----------


## dianesawyer

That's great.

----------

